# Vizsla Puppy Doesn't Like Harness Anymore



## Lua (Dec 15, 2011)

Hello, I have a alomost one year. She will one at the end of this year. I have started running her with me my jogs. The most we've done is almost four miles. The problem is I try to put the harness on her and she runs away or back's away quick. Has anyone else seen this? Thanks.


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

I would take that as a strong hint that it is not something she enjoys. 
sorry just MO


----------



## Lua (Dec 15, 2011)

Does any one think i should look for a new harness? This has only been happening for a week.


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

No, I think you should hear the message that she doesn't like the run and not do it with her. She's too young for a 4 mile run away.


----------



## dextersmom (Oct 29, 2013)

Our two do the same... they just *hate* wearing harnesses. (Too bad for them!) They have a couple different types, but they don't like any of them. They wear them everywhere (car, walks, park trips, running, etc.) so I know it's not because they don't want to leave the house. I give them treats if they stand still for me to put on their harnesses, which helps some of the time. I think our weim learned it from our V (she doesn't even mind putting on prong collar or halti). My guess is they don't like it sliding over their head.

You could try having her do different things in the harness, to confirm it's the harness she doesn't like rather than the jogging. If she's happy to put the harness on for other scenarios, then you know it's the jogging she doesn't like and not vice versa. 

I would wait until 18 months to be jogging on leash with her though - her joints are still developing at that age.


----------



## dextersmom (Oct 29, 2013)

Also, is it an entirely new behavior for her? If she was totally fine with the harness up until a week ago, I would be more inclined to think she associates something bad with it (something scared her while out jogging, etc.) rather than she just doesn't like wearing it.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

While I agree it's a bit too soon to jog with her at this point, I also have a dog that hates the one harness I've tried with her (to bike with), but LOVES biking without a harness. We switched to going off leash as much as possible or just attaching a leash to her regular collar and monitoring to make sure pressure on the neck is as neutral as possible. 

What style harness are you using? It might be worth trying a different one once she's older.


----------

